# using Luas for work - receipts??



## Gordanus (2 Apr 2008)

I use the Luas a fair bit in getting around for work and for convienience have a Smart Card so I don't have to buy a ticket each time (jeez those ticket machines are SLOW!!). But now I realise there's no way of getting a receipt when I top-up the card so theres no record or receipt to put in agains travel expenses. 
Anyone found a way around this? Don't really want to have to go back to buying tickets each time.


----------



## cinders (3 Apr 2008)

would your employer consider giving you a tax saver luas ticket?  I don't use the Smart Card, so not sure, but do you get a receipt if you pay by Credit/Debit card?


----------



## Towger (3 Apr 2008)

You get a receipt when you pay by credit card. They were supposed to allow you view your transactions via the internet, but like all these things it never happened. 
Have you looked in to the Tax Saver scheme http://taxsavertickets.luas.ie/


----------



## rmelly (3 Apr 2008)

check with your colleagues and see if others are interested in getting the tax saver tickets then approach the employer - they're unlikely to introduce it for one employee...we've had them for 3 years and it's very handy never having to queue for a ticket.


----------



## Complainer (6 Apr 2008)

While the taxsaver tickets are a great idea, I don't think they are the solution to this problem, which specifically relates to travel on business. When I top up my Luas smart card by credit card, I get a receipt for the credit card transaction - would this help?


----------

